# Who has the OLDEST Chihuahua???



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

I was just wondering about how old the Chihuahua can get. I think I have read around 15 years. But I think that a lot of the time books can be wrond. So from real life...I would like to know how old are your Chihuahuas? This way we can see who has the oldest and how old they can get. I hope to see some big numbers. I can't imagine loving something so much and only getting to enjoy them for such a short time. 


I will start. So far my oldest is Duke and he is 5 months and 1 week old.
Diablo is my baby and he is 9 1/2 weeks old. 

Now tell me yours....


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I heard the oldest Chihuahua is like 22 years old. But books say anywhere from 15-18 years. My oldest is turning 3 on Sept 26th.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

My current oldest one is 13, I lost her mother last year who was 16. My first one called Candy died at 17.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My first chi Rusty (RIP) lived to be 22 years old and real spry till he went. I still miss him. Even though I had him all the time growing up and through colleage he stayed with my Mom.


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Wow 22 years that is great. I can imagine you still miss him to this day. I am glad to hear that they can live happily that long. I don't think I could stand to watch them suffer. 22 happy years is wonderful


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

well i certainly dont have the oldest chi lol bindi is 13weeks and is my first chi


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

My girls are just babies, so it wouldn't be me.

(their 9 months and 5 months)


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 2 chis.......Max is the oldest. He will be 14 years old in November. Pedro will be 4 years old in December.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it would depend on the lines and the Chi itself. My friend has a 8 yr old that is grey on her face and is very poor health at this age:-( She has joint issues and is very grouchy as well.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My first chi passed away at 18. My second chi passed away at 15 in 2006. I still miss them very much.

I now have Bella who is 2.5 years old and newly adopted Lina who just turned 4 years old. I hope both girls would grow old together and live long healthy lives.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I have Maybish who I got the first of April in 1997, Her bday is 2/23/97 so it makes her just over 11.. She looks very different than she did when she was younger, She had a black mask which is now white.. She does not go outside much and her only heath problem now is, she suffers from trachea collapse. Which is controlled by meds and she has not needed those in over a year.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My first chi was 3 days off his 16th birthday when he died.Dont know how old Penny rescue was when she died.The girls i have now are 10 years old, nearly 8 years old and nearly 9 years old.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

ItZy is still a baby girl! (((((Hugs Duke and Diablo)))))!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

My first chi, Ricky died a day shy of his 16th birthday. My elderly neighbor owned a chi (Rocky) that died at 20 years of age. My current chi, Milo will be 4 in November. Seems like just yesterday we were bringing him home! 

You just never know.... So enjoy every single day!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My girls are still young, to me. Britney is 6.. and will be 7 in September and Butter just turned 3 in May.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I had a 22 year old blind Chihuahua bitch named Missy ;-) She was the best brood bitch my family ever owned. RIP.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I named JoJo after this wild and crazy chi that used to rule the neighborhood I grew up in. I thought the original JoJo was long gone! About a year ago I found out that although he is blind and has lost all his teeth, he is still kicking! He's 24 years old!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

my oldest is 8 or 9


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow thats amazing... I hope my chi lives to be over 20 years old!!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

catalat said:


> Wow thats amazing... I hope my chi lives to be over 20 years old!!


no kidding i hope all mine do too


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl will be 3 in the end of August, and Mia is 1 1/2 
I hope they live very long lives. I can't imagine losing them.


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

nomar, my oldest and first, is four. jo an so are two. lily and jake are under a year. i hope i get to 20 with them. that would rock. but, i enjoy every day like the last.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I think as long as they are happy and not in pain, Once life gets too painful for any enjoyment, it has to be torture for them.. But when do you make that call?


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

My Lewie is 2 in October but it feels like he's only been here a few months... I brought home Christmas before last! 

I too want my baby to grow to a ripe old age but I don't want his health to deteriorate. I'm scared of him getting old and not bouncing around all over the place like he does now.


----------

